# Dr. Ronnie Freedman's DepersonalizationCure.com



## hopeful

Hey everyone 

I just joined this community yesterday though I have been viewing this site 
for a couple of years now. I was curious if anyone has ever tried:

Dr. Ronnie Freedman's DepersonalizationCure.com

She claims to have helped many people with dp/dr, but I was wondering if any of 
you have purchased her books/CDs? She seems pretty convincing on her web site
that she can help us, but it is pretty pricey ($259.95).

I purchased the "Linden Method" a few weeks back and was very disappointed in it.
He claimed to be able to cure dp/dr as well as anxiety, but all he did was cut off 
his benzo addiction and was cured after the benzos left his system. I returned it 
after I read his book.

Anyway, I don't want to fall for the same type of thing again and was wondering if
anyone has purchased it and what they feel about it.

Thank you


----------



## Guest

My only thought is an old one ... if it seems too good to be true, it is. Unfortunately these "cures" don't take into account the uniqueness of each person. Also, if this person really had a cure, he/she would be wealthier than Oprah, lol. I'm a bit of a skeptic these days, even of the medical profession. :?


----------



## Claymore

Dreamer* said:


> My only thought is an old one ... if it seems too good to be true, it is. Unfortunately these "cures" don't take into account the uniqueness of each person. Also, if this person really had a cure, he/she would be wealthier than Oprah, lol. I'm a bit of a skeptic these days, even of the medical profession. :?


I aggree sorry


----------



## hopeful

Yeah, I am suspicious as well, but don't want to dismiss it until I have heard from someone that has tried.
Maybe I will give it a shot if no one replies and report back here afterwards!


----------



## Claymore

hopeful said:


> Yeah, I am suspicious as well, but don't want to dismiss it until I have heard from someone that has tried.
> Maybe I will give it a shot if no one replies and report back here afterwards!


Yeah do that  We may be missing the cure right in front of our eyes. If I had the money I prolly would have already tried it LOL.


----------



## Absentis

hopeful said:


> I purchased the "Linden Method" a few weeks back and was very disappointed in it.
> He claimed to be able to cure dp/dr as well as anxiety, but all he did was cut off
> his benzo addiction and was cured after the benzos left his system. I returned it
> after I read his book.


I just want to say that you made the correct decision. I've looked into the Linden method after seeing an advertisement, and as far as I could tell it was not worth the money he charged. I'm glad that you returned it, and for anyone else who is considering trying the Linden Method, I recommend they read this first: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2054999415. It is a very good critique written by a highly-regarded anxiety expert.


----------



## Claymore

Absentis said:


> hopeful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the "Linden Method" a few weeks back and was very disappointed in it.
> He claimed to be able to cure dp/dr as well as anxiety, but all he did was cut off
> his benzo addiction and was cured after the benzos left his system. I returned it
> after I read his book.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to say that you made the correct decision. I've looked into the Linden method after seeing an advertisement, and as far as I could tell it was not worth the money he charged. I'm glad that you returned it, and for anyone else who is considering trying the Linden Method, I recommend they read this first: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2054999415. It is a very good critique written by a highly-regarded anxiety expert.
Click to expand...

Its not worth paying anything for. All he tells you is stuff you could have figured out on your own. I bought it too and got my refund. :x


----------



## dreamedm

I'm going to try this program. Supposedly it offers a fairly quick recovery, if followed correctly. Dr. Freedman has some positive reviews if you google-search her and I also found something encouraging on her forum, in this particular thread:

http://www.depersonalizationtreatment.com/DP/index.php/topic,149.msg329.html#msg329

Has anyone else tried it? I'm going to purchase the mp3 version ($199) and G-d willing put it into practice and hope and pray for recovery. G-d willing it helps the "blank mind" dp, as well.

Her website: http://www.depersonalizationtreatmentcenter.com/index.html

The program: http://www.depersonalizationtreatmentcenter.com/index-3.html

Her bio:

"Dr. Freedman is a professional member of the Anxiety Disorders Association of America (ADAA) and the National Alliance on Mental Illness (NAMI).

She has been a strong advocate of a natural, drug-free approach for the elimination of anxiety, depersonalization and all phases of the anxiety condition. She has pioneered the concept of the Mind-Body Approach in relation to the natural cure of anxiety and depersonalization symptoms. Her Anxiety and Depersonalization Programs have changed the lives of thousands who have struggled with debilitating symptoms. Through her accelerated programs, nutrition guides and in-office, telephone or Skype counseling sessions she is able to offer a permanent recovery plan for anxiety and depersonalization. Her own struggle with this condition led her to seek degrees in holistic nutrition so she could share these natural recovery methods with those who also struggle. Dr. Freedman provides an accelerated, comprehensive and compassionate treatment plan leading to complete recovery. She is known internationally for her advanced methods, specific programs, numerous published papers and dedication to those in need of her assistance. Dr. Freedman is an educator, instrumental in educating healthcare providers with the specifics of her unique treatment method for the elimination of all symptoms of depersonalization, enabling them to further share this process with their own patients. Dr. Freedman's treatment programs and counseling are the ultimate path to complete and permanent recovery of anxiety and depersonalization."

Just found an even more encouraging thread on her forum: http://www.depersonalizationtreatment.com/DP/index.php/topic,132.0.html


----------



## dreamedm

Also, a must-read, I think: http://ezinearticles.com/?Depersonalization-Discovery-Cure&id=8263793

She thinks medication exacerbates the process of recovery. This could be true, as most people recover not on account of medication.


----------



## 707

-


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz

Well, those are some interesting points about medication and the dangers of being on medications for too long, although I imagine that certain medications carry more of a risk than other ones. I think though that medication is a necessary tool for certain people - you will know if you are such a person. I don't think medications should be thrown out as a tool altogether, because there are people who recover with it. And if you have other conditions like OCD for example that are taking up all of your time and not giving you a second break from anxiety, then I would say talk to your doctor. We should always remember to post responsibly on here and stress this.

What she says from that article doesn't sound any different from CBT, and I am wondering if the Overcoming book written by the researchers of the DP Unit in London would confer the same benefits. In fact, it is CBT (well, leaning more towards behaviour therapy).

Having said that, from that article, it looks decent and probably can't do any harm. I am sure if applied properly it will help. As for getting rid of the blank mind....I am not sure. Let us know if it does. I think that could be more a chemical issue and need medication but I think that anything is possible and our minds would benefit from all the positive changes.


----------



## XBrave

NO. just NO.

DP is not what ronnie calls a habit. it's a psychosomatic illness rooted in personality reflexes IMAO. you can't get over your low confidence/ low self worth / abuse ... by fixing your diet. it may help a lot but never fix you 100%. also i think CBT is mental medicine. it just suppresses your problems , ideas, pain and... so they are not released but rather* suppressed *which in so many cases IS what brought people to dp .


----------



## brill

Ebay listing for the program if anyone wants it. $100....save you a few bucks. (This is my personal listing)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/322513096908?


----------



## brill

I have Lyme related DPDR, so this program is not the cure for me....


----------



## Surfer Rosa

In my experience (and other people will corroborate this), if something is too good to be true, it isn't true. The older generations of my family were Christian, and I was taught that a person would go to Hell for abusing and taking advantage of the needy for personal gain.


----------

